# Oman Civil War - Dhofar Rebellion - 1972



## pardus (Jan 28, 2018)

This is a cool look at a secretive COIN war.


----------



## pardus (Jan 28, 2018)

>


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2018)

I love stuff like this from that era, thanks for posting!


----------

